# Time to be thankful: exclusive offer for HTS members



## Anechoic (Jan 16, 2009)

It's that time of year (in the USA at least) for us to be thankful and it's my opportunity to express my thanks to HTS readers who have been so good to me over the past two years. I have an offer that is exclusive to HTS members, starting at midnight tonight (12:00am EST Thursday night/Friday morning).

Parts-Express has been offering free Red Fury Pocket Speakers with certain minimum orders. I've been ordering a lot from PE as late and wound up with a pile of them. After giving them away to friends and family, I'm still left with a dozen or so that I need to get rid of:










I'm am offering HTS members two choices:

1. A free Red Fury Pocket Speaker (while supplies last) with any order (Behringer ECM8000, Dayton Audio EMM-6, or Galaxy CM-140, limit one per order).

or

2. $5 off any product (this is in addition to the $10 discount HTS members get on the CM-140).

The Pocket Speaker is a neat little product - it's not high-end audio by any means but it makes a nice little supplemental speaker that I've used in the garage and in the office. I'm happy with it (I'm keeping a couple for my own use) and for free it's a great value.

This offer is good from midnight Thursday evening/Friday morning (EST) through midnight Sunday evening/Morning morning (or until supplies last in the case of the pocket speaker). The offer also applies to domestic and international orders. *Orders made before midnight tonight are not eligible for the offer*.

To redeem the offer, please order from the product pages as usual. When you get to the PayPal order page, there's an option to "Add special instructions to the seller" - click "Add" and in the box that pops up, please write your HTS username and one of the following:

- pocket speaker only (if you only want the speaker and wish the order to be canceled if I run out)
- pocket speaker/discount (if you want the speaker, put are willing to take the discount if I run out of speakers)
- discount only (you don't want the speaker, you want the cash).

In the case of the discount, I will refund the discounted amount.

FYI, I have a few Behringers and Daytons in stock so some orders will ship this weekend. However I need to reorder Galaxy meters tomorrow and they won't start shipping until next week. Similarly, some mic orders may not ship until next week.

Thanks for everything guys and gals, and I hope you all have a wonderful holiday.


----------

